

CERN gets new cloud computing platform at the LHC - evolution69
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2012/03/02/european-research-forms-the-science-cloud/print/

======
retube
> Close to a petabyte of data is generated every second

True, but misleading. Most of this data is processed realtime in hardware
within the detector(s) and the majority discarded (proton-proton collisions
are messy with a lot of uninteresting debris). I believe the volume of data
actually written out to disk is ~1GB/sec.

[Edit: it's actually 0.5GB/sec
<http://public.web.cern.ch/Public/en/LHC/Computing-en.html> ]

